# paphos news



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the name of the free magazine apart from Paphos Post and Pals Magazine that is available for whats happening in Paphos. Someone said it was called lifestyle but can't seem to find it..
Hope somebody can help me and tell me where I can get it.
thank


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the free magazine apart from Paphos Post and Pals Magazine that is available for whats happening in Paphos. Someone said it was called lifestyle but can't seem to find it..
> Hope somebody can help me and tell me where I can get it.
> thank


There is the Cyprus Grapevine that you can pick up on the first Friday of every month from the Grapevine head office at Marias Loizidou , No 24A, in Paphos and at major supermarkets or these places in and around Paphos: 

Papantoniou, The Library, Stokkos Kiosk, in Yeroskipou Kaseras Kiosk, Harbour Kiosk
Carrefour, Thrassos Supermarket, Co-op Banks, Phillipos Supermarket in Peyia, Klimakas in Tsada.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I havn't heard of one called Lifestyle, maybe the one you mean is Cyprus Living.
That is available from many outlets throughout the Paphos area and is also delivered to many P.O. boxes.
Their office is at the Aristo Plaza, Coral Bay 
If you ring them on 26932222 they will tell you where you can get a copy.


----------

